# Reminder - this is what chewing will do to you



## fobos (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 6, 2019)

I mean mogs me tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 6, 2019)

nah, chewing will only give u a moonface if u have a high gonial


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 6, 2019)

who is that?



future chadlite said:


> nah, chewing will only give u a moonface if u have a high gonial


mewing would lower the gonial angle


----------



## IceCutter (Mar 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I mean mogs me tbh


Retarded reply tbh


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 6, 2019)

Yep I chewed gum once and turned into a blond blue eyed Chad aswell


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 6, 2019)

Chewing is not so much important for building bigger masseters, but for being the better alternative to bonesmash.
A user on lookism.net chewed on falim gum while taking supps like 45.000 mcg of MK4, d3, calcium, etc, and after only 3 weeks his cheekbones grew 2 mms in width, he even shared CT scans with us and his doctor confirmed it to him. @stereo is the user's name



Oh and he was also an adult, 23 I think


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 6, 2019)

I need hair


And to lose a bit of weight


----------



## fobos (Mar 6, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> I need hair


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 6, 2019)

fobos needs hair said:


> I need hair


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 6, 2019)

Unironically too wide


----------



## fobos (Mar 6, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Unironically too wide


It looks like shit


----------



## androidcel (Mar 6, 2019)

my jaw isn't even human compared to his srs


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Chewing is not so much important for building bigger masseters, but for being the better alternative to bonesmash.
> A user on lookism.net chewed on falim gum while taking supps like 45.000 mcg of MK4, d3, calcium, etc, and after only 3 weeks his cheekbones grew 2 mms in width, he even shared CT scans with us and his doctor confirmed it to him. @stereo is the user's name
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT LINK this


----------



## Nibba (Mar 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Chewing is not so much important for building bigger masseters, but for being the better alternative to bonesmash.
> A user on lookism.net chewed on falim gum while taking supps like 45.000 mcg of MK4, d3, calcium, etc, and after only 3 weeks his cheekbones grew 2 mms in width, he even shared CT scans with us and his doctor confirmed it to him. @stereo is the user's name
> 
> 
> ...


This works with mk677 too. Basically anything that affects bone density


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 6, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> WAIT LINK this


It's all cope bro, it's all cope


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> It's all cope bro, it's all cope


i just wanna see tbh, im not doing any of it anyway so.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 6, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i just wanna see tbh, im not doing any of it anyway so.


then why should I put effort into finding that thread again? I'm not wasting my time for you, go look it up yourself.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

Time to 5Gummax.


----------



## badromance (Mar 6, 2019)

*every cope is good
keep chewing and meowing.*


----------

